# OT: TSFL - I started!



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

I am on day three of my Take Shape For Life program :goodjob:. I am doing pretty good so far and haven't strayed even once. Some of the food has a rather odd after taste but I am hoping to get used to it (crossing your fingers!). I won't lie because these first few days have been kind of hard emotionally. I have a fear of not being able to do this and that it is all for nothing. 

But I am a strong gal and with everyone's support I know I can do it! And to make this goat related it looks like almost everyone except for one doe is finally indeed bred! This is good news :bouncy:.

Keep up the prayers, good thoughts and finger crossings for me . I keep thinking of why I am doing this, that helps me be strong. I also have a chance to finally pick up horse riding again as well! Something I haven't done since I was a teen and honestly something I didn't think I was going to be able to enjoy again. I started crying when I thought about getting back on a horse .

Justine


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

You can do it Justine! Be strong!


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Woohoo for you!! 
You can do it! I know you can! 

And congrats on getting back into horses too! Good for the soul - and the rump and waistline! ;D


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Otter said:


> Woohoo for you!!
> You can do it! I know you can!
> 
> And congrats on getting back into horses too! Good for the soul - and the rump and waistline! ;D


Thank you so much you guys! I can hardly wait to get back into horses. My friend who is also my health coach during is friends with a gal who has 5 horses who lives just 5-10 minutes away from me whom we could all go trail riding with :bouncy:. Plus my friend might be (probably) bringing home her mom's mare to keep down here (her mom lives 6hrs away) and my friend said I could use her mare for riding as well. I am more excited than a kid at Christmas!

Justine


----------



## mahnah (May 29, 2012)

Congratulations


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

WOW! Good things going on! I am so happy about the horse riding 
Keep remembering how excited you were for the TSFL program. You can do it! If there is a bad after taste chew a piece of gum! It's probably a seasoning that you are not used to. 
Don't let anything stop you (especially your own excuses) You have so much to live for and feel good about...you can do it!!!


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Just reached my week one mark of being on the program! Starting week two :clap:. I have officially lost 12.4 pounds and around 10" total between my hips, waist, arm and thigh. I feel better and have more energy as well :sing:. It is such a great feeling! I just wanted to update you guys and let you know how it was going.

One of my best friends who also works with me is starting today as well so we can help each other through the hard times. I want to thank all you guys for supporting me and allowing me to post this on the goat forum. You guys are truly like my extended family and I want to share my triumphs with you guys .

Justine


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Justine! I was just thinking about you and wondering how it's going. You are doing so good! Keep it up and stick to the instructions as best as you can! ((((hugs))))


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

It's the start that stops most people. Good job on starting and sticking with it! I'm so proud of you.

You go Girl!


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Today marks 3 weeks since I started! I am down about 20lbs so far which is HUGE! I feel amazing and so much lighter (hmm I wonder why!). I was a little bummed that I didn't lose more this week (only about 2 1/2lbs) but hey I am not going to sneeze at 20lbs down :grin:.

I just wanted to share with my goat family. Thank you so much for all the encouragement, it means a lot to me and helps me keep going on this journey. I can't wait to post a picture of me in the next couple of months when you can REALLY see a difference.

Justine


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

W00t!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Woo-hoo! I have been wondering how that is going for you! 20 lbs is really something! Good for you...keep up the good work


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Another weekly update for y'all . I am down 27.4 pounds as of 4 weeks into the TSFL program :dance:. I cannot express in words how EXCITING this is for me. I feel better than I have in years, shoot I no longer feel like a old person living in a young person's body.

Thank you guys for being part of my support group and my cheering team. It helps me keep going on this though I know the real test is keeping all the weight off. I have 88-89lbs more to go before I hit my "goal" weight, and once I hit that we shall see if I want to loose a few more lbs or not. I will have to post some before and after pictures on here soon.

Justine


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow! That is amazing!!! Go you!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow! Sounds like the program is working for you! You are doing awesome! good job!


----------



## Lazaryss (Jul 28, 2012)

GoldenWood Farm said:


> Today marks 3 weeks since I started! I am down about 20lbs so far which is HUGE! I feel amazing and so much lighter (hmm I wonder why!). I was a little bummed that I didn't lose more this week (only about 2 1/2lbs) but hey I am not going to sneeze at 20lbs down :grin:.
> 
> I just wanted to share with my goat family. Thank you so much for all the encouragement, it means a lot to me and helps me keep going on this journey. I can't wait to post a picture of me in the next couple of months when you can REALLY see a difference.
> 
> Justine


Losing 2.5 pounds in a week is actually a lot better than losing a large amount quickly. People, namely myself, that lose weight quickly tend to put it back on, like myself. If you are losing it slowly, it will take more time, which can lead to more of a lifestyle change!

Congratulations and don't be bummed. You are on a track to a healthy life which is incredible!


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

I am down 3lbs this week! I probably lost a bit more but with my swollen knee it is hard to tell. I am officially down 30.4lbs in 5 weeks :happy2:. It feels so dang GOOD! Thanks again everyone for being a part of my cheering section :banana:.

Justine


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Great job! I am loving these updates!!!!


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Fantastic!! That is so great!

You've got me looking at my middle aged spread and thinking I should do something before it... spreads.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I too enjoy these updates! You are doing wonderful Justine!!


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

I forgot to update y'all! I lost 4lbs this last week so I am down officially 34.4 pounds. I feel awesome and I can hardly wait to loose all of it. People at work are teasing me I need to get new clothes already (you mean safety pins don't make old clothes new?) LOL!

Thanks for being on this journey with me guys! Your support and cheering me on means more to me than you can ever imagine . 

Justine


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

that is awesome! you go!!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

That's excellent news!!!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm so proud of you Justine!! I knew you could do it & 34 pounds in a month is awesome!!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

You are a tremendous inspiration! You are doing sooooo good!


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Wow, Justine! You are doing TERRIFIC! That is great! I just know you are going to reach your goal, and then you are going to buy a whole new wardrobe!

That's going to be so much fun! Experimenting and deciding on a wardrobe that fits your lifestyle and the new you!


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

I am super excited because not a lot of my friends/family know I am doing this. Some of them I hardly see so I will get to surprise them plus I am not posting any photos to my facebook until I am fully down to my goal weight to shock people big time . I am going to have to much fun with it...*laughs*.

Thank you...all of you for this amazing support. My biggest fear has been actually keeping the weight off. I am so terrified of getting it off then just having come back. I have faith I will keep it off because I am not looking at this as a diet but as changing my life. I WANT to be healthy for my future and present family and to be able to do things I haven't done in years or even been able to do.

I haven't been skinny since...well...a child. I have always been a bit bigger but it didn't really start going crazy out of hand until I was 16-17yrs old. My biggest (when I started this) was 259.9lbs and now I am down to....225.5lbs. I carry my weight pretty well (well people told me I do and I have felt I have) so I didn't maybe look as big as I was. But I felt it! I feel so amazing just being down 35lbs (well 34.4lbs) and I can't wait until I am down to 145-150lbs. That is my goal weight and a healthy one for my height.

Justine


----------



## GoatJunkie (Dec 26, 2012)

This is exactly what I needed to read.... I've been fumbling around in my head, trying to talk myself into getting a grip on a food program and to exercise. 34 lbs in a month! Wow!!! Just WOW! And a big giant YOU GO GIRL! 

Thanks for being my inspiration!


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

I lost 3lbs this week . I am now down 37.4lbs! Boy can I feel and see the difference :happy2:. I have 72.5lbs to go before I hit my official goal weight. In 22-23 more lbs I will post a before and after photo of myself because I will be down over 20% from my original weight.

Justine


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Awesome! I bet you are feeling just great...!! Keep it up!


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

I am so proud of you!!
With all the lifestyle changes you are making, I'm sure it will be a permanent change for you.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

I weighed myself yesterday and I was down about 2 1/2lbs from last week . I am officially at 40lbs down! People at work are starting to notice and comment on it (besides my close coworkers in the bakery) and it feels good . I have only 70lbs to go and I am so excited! When I started I had 110lbs to go before I hit my goal weight and it felt very daunting, but now only 70lbs feels reachable.

I went to the beach with a close girlfriend of mine for an overnight stay on Sunday, and we didn't stray from our program ONCE! We both are on it (she started the week after me) and it was so nice having someone to groan to and keep me accountable on the trip. We of course didn't go anywhere that might have really tempted us but the point is we didn't stray once! I even bought a couple new shirts and they where LARGES! When I started this I was wearing 2X's but now I can fit into most large size shirts :sing:.

Justine


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm so very glad to hear of your continuing success. Thanks for keeping us updated!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

That is great Justine! You sure are getting closer! It's good to have a friend in the same boat to help each other stay strong


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

That is awesome!!! Congratulations! I have no doubt you will reach your target weight.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Can I just say WAAAHOOO! I lost 5 1/2lbs this week! I have been going out and walking (at a pretty good clip I might add) EVERY morning since last Tuesday for at least 45 minutes (more like 50 minutes). I had been doing it sporadically the past few weeks and not always in the morning, so I buckled down last week and get up every morning for my walk. 

I feel AWESOME and more empowered by doing my morning walks and a added plus is it boosted my weight loss a bit. I am sure it will go back down to my normal 2lbs a week which I am totally fine with, but I had to share my joy with you guys! 

Another amazing thing to share! Remember when I had posted about my knee getting hurt? Well background on my knees, I have shallow knee grooves (or something like that) so my knee caps sat off to the side a bit. Because of it I fully dislocated my left knee almost 2yrs ago and had surgery to correct it. My right knee cap was starting to give me trouble as well which was a big reason in jump starting my weight loss. I always figured down the road I might have to have surgery on my right knee as well and resigned myself to it. 

Well a few weeks back I thought I had really hurt my knee because for 2-3 days it was so swollen and painful I could hardly walk on it or bend it. I didn't remember doing anything to it (and I pay attention carefully after my left knee!) and I shrugged it off since in a few days the swelling went down. Well I started noticing something weird but I thought I was just going crazy...but I asked a few friends and even they agreed with me. My right knee cap had actually shifted farther back INTO place! Which means it is sitting much better in the groove than before! So the pain/swelling was actually from my knee cap fixing itself . 

I am just amazed and so happy because I knew loosing weight would help my knees but I never imagined it going back into place on it's own. Okay I will be quiet now! I have to get outside and go for my walk (the pup is pawing at me wanting me to go NOW). Thank you SO much for being my cheering section you guys!

Justine


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Wheeeee...great news yet again! Keep up the great work!


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Cheering loudly from South Dakota!!! you are awesome!!!


----------



## fadedpolaris (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm not on TSFL, but trying to lose weight, and you are truly a motivation. You make me want to get up and exercise!

Congratulations on your amazing progress!


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Okay I am posting some photos for y'all...

Me 2yrs ago









Me 2 months ago when I started TSFL









Me today (for the safety of my friend's little girl I blurred out her face)









I did a double take when I saw the photo my friend took of me. I literally couldn't believe that was me!

Justine


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!  you look great~!!! Keep it up, don't let your grieving derail you!


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

I haven't let it derail me one bit. I am sticking with this through thick and thin .

Justine


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Weekly weigh in! I am officially 50.4lbs down! I have 59.5lbs to go before I hit my goal weight. I only started this over two months ago and honestly I am shocked I have lost so much. This marks two weeks I have been doing daily 45-50 minutes walk and each which since I started I have been loosing 5lbs a week. 

I just can't believe I have made it this far, thank you again for being my amazing cheering section through this. You guys make me want to keep doing this .

Justine


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Yippee!!!!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

You are doing so good! You are inspiring me to make some healthy life style changes myself


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow! I am So impressed and happy for you! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 28, 2012)

You look AMAZING! You should be so proud!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

It's Tuesday!!!


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Sorry I missed an update but wow! So much good news! That is AMAZING about your knee!!!!
I am so happy that you are feeling so much better and you look GREAT!

I am so proud of you! Life changes are not easy and you are ROCKING it! You are doing so well, and your will power with sticking to it in spite of everything is astounding.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

You guys make me grin from ear to ear . I am down 4lbs this week, I think I can safely say I am pretty much at my halfway mark (54.4lbs down with 55.5 more to go). I feel just amazing and to quote someone I hear one time "I feel like I have sunshine beaming out from every cell in my body". I just feel AMAZING and I am not even down to where my goal is :dance:. I can HARDLY wait to see myself in the mirror when I am...I haven't been down to that weight since I was young. 

You guys inspire me so much to keep going on this! You have no clue how much I appreciate all the support and cheers, it doesn't just make my day it makes my year :grouphug:.

Justine


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

:goodjob::goodjob::goodjob::bouncy::bouncy:
Good for you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Yippee...so happy for you!!!


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

......*drum roll*.....I am down 5lbs more this week! That puts me over my halfway mark making me down 59.4lbs, plus I am on the threshold of being in the 190's! By next week I am going to be in the 190's and I can't believe it :dance:. 

I have been keeping up with my daily 50 minute walks (very proud of myself for that I might add!) I have been exercising pretty much every day for a month which is awesome because before I would have easily quit within a few days. I have only missed a few days and that was because my knee swelled up again and I didn't want to aggravate it worse.

:grouphug::grouphug: I have to say it again...thank you SO much for all the support!! I have days where I honestly just don't want to do it and thinking of everyone behind me cheering me on helps me get through.

Justine


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Justine that is so awesome! Especially the daily walking....I know how hard it is to be disciplined about stuff and you are just doing fantastic!!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Wheeeeeee! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

I AM OUT OF THE 200'S!!! :bouncy::sing::rock::nanner::banana::dance::happy::strongbad:

To say I am a little excited is a bit of an understatement. In 16.5lbs I will be back at my weight that I was when I was like 18yrs old (back when I started at my job) and I can't believe it! I have only 46.5lbs to go before my goal and that just shocks me! I haven't been able to say I am out of the 200's in YEARS since I was very late teen.

I couldn't sleep last night for the excitement of getting on the scale in the morning and seeing that wonderful number 1 in front of all the other numbers . How many times are you actually excited to get on the scale? *laughs*

You guys make me want to keep going! Thank you for being my support group and letting me post about it on here, it means a lot to me to be able to share my journey :grouphug:.

Justine


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

You rock!!!:rock::rock: I am so excited for you!! :dance::dance:


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Great news yet again!!!


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

:goodjob::bouncy::sing:Woohooo!!!!:sing::bouncy::goodjob:

That had to feel so good!! I am so happy for you!!
You need to celebrate! Go dancing!!:dance:


----------



## Strange Bear (May 13, 2002)

Great news! You are and inspiration to all.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

I lost 3.5lbs this week :banana:. I checked my BMI (on the computer) and according to the computer I am officially out of obese class and into overweight class. I admit with the last couple of weeks loosing 4-5lbs I was wishing I had lost another 4-5lbs this week. But I am reminding myself that this isn't just about how long it takes me but the journey itself. Next week I hope to be in the 180's and I can't wait .

I am starting to shock people at work who haven't seen me for a while and I even had a customer yesterday comment on how good I was looking :sing:. I was actually able to fit into some size 14 pants the other day, I haven't done that since I was in my teens! 

This journey is just amazing, I feel like the fat little caterpillar being transformed into a butterfly .

Justine


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

There is no stopping you!!!!!   yay!!!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Wheee...congrats! We're going to need pictures again soon.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Weekly weigh in time! I lost 2.5lbs this week :dance:. I have 40 1/2lbs to go before I hit goal weight! 

I CAN DO IT! I have to buckle down though because I haven't been AS careful drinking all my water everyday and I found this awesome stuff called PB2 which is peanut butter that I can actually have. Problem is that the PB2 is considered a snack and I normally don't have a snack (I am allowed 1 a day) because it can slow down my weight loss. But every once in a while as a treat I have some on my brownie at night alongside a cup of decaf coffee .

Justine


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

It's amazing how you are just going down down down...yippee!!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Yippee! I was bummed this morning because I went to town and it dawned on me while I was there that today was Tuesday and I was going to be late seeing your update. I might just be a big dork, but I thought you would find it funny that I was concerned!


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Mammabooh you made my day saying that . ALL of you guys help keep me motivated and stay accountable to doing this. Thank you so much for supporting me and being my cheering section, it means so, so much to me to have you guys backing me. ((((hugs)))

Justine


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Go you!!
Big congrats sweetie. You CAN do it!! I know you can!!

Hey, did you ever get on that horse? I think it's about time you started treating yourself to riding lessons.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Funny story actually Otter! I did get on her and got off just as fast! She is still green broke and decided she wanted to crow hop. I took the fast way off her (safely) and if I had been more experienced I would have stuck with it but it has been years for me. I did fool around with her for a hour or two with my friend and that felt SO good!

Hopefully I will be able to get back in the saddle soon though on a easier going horse (until I get my horse legs again )

Justine


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm not sure how deep in the sticks you are, but Oregon is pretty horsey country.  Take some free advice and find a stable where you can take lessons. A different discipline even.

I'd be hard pressed to count the hours I've spent in a saddle. I've learned - and taught - both English and Western, and I will still take lessons when an opportunity arises. There is always something more to learn, and having instant feedback is always helpful. It can be a real confidence builder, especially after physical change.

Find a nice, friendly place and enjoy!


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

This thread is amazing and inspiring.  You rock, Justine!!


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Well my friend's friend who is helping her work with the green broke mare (my friend is a horse person but since having human kids has been out of the game for a few years) was a horse trainer and riding instructor for 30yrs. I am hoping to talk to her about getting some lessons or just riding in general via one of her horses.

Plus my dad has a friend who has two well broke horses who lives just a few miles down the road and he invited me out to come riding whenever I want . Working with Surprise the other day though some stuff started coming back to me. I just need to gain more confidence via a more level horse right now. Surprise (the mare) is just awesome and a total doll but with her being green broke and me not being around horses for a while I will be content just to mess around on foot with her.

Thank you SilverFlame819 . I can't believe how far I have come and honestly I never would have believed it possible if someone told me 6 months ago this would happen.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Oh my GOODNESS! My scale had a HUGE surprise for me today....5 1/2lbs down this week :sing:. I think it was what we call a whoosh week because I have started adding to other exercises to my regimen and my muscles retained some water. Now that my body is more used to it the water went "Whoosh". 

I did GREAT over Easter and didn't stray even once for food or candy. I am actually down 75lbs now, I just can't believe I have only 35lb to go before I hit goal. I now am thinking I might go just a few pounds more past goal (but I will see how I feel when I hit goal).

On an AWESOME note Otter I get to go horse riding today! Actually horse riding out on trails and I can't WAIT! The gal we are going with (a friend and I) is interested in giving me lessons as well so we will hopefully discuss that today. So excited for this afternoon you guys .

Justine


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Excellent! Wonderful! Awesome!!!!!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Yay! Have a wonderful ride!!! And I want you to be hurtin from it on the inner thighs and crotch for the next 2 days! Don't worry....it's a good pain  
I am so proud of you! You are literally BLOOMING!!!!


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

2.5lbs this week . I had an AMAZING time riding and BOY did my butt and thighs HURT! I was in the saddle for over 2 hours but it was so stinking worth it . Here is one of the fellow I got to ride (a Halflinger named Merlin).


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Yippeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Great picture! Merlin is a handsome guy...I hope he was nice to you  Congrats on more weight loss...there is no stopping you!!


----------



## trnubian (Mar 19, 2005)

That is absoluetly awesome! I am sooo happy for you. You are so strong to be doing this. I bet you feel great! 

Can I ask what your daily food intake is? What do you eat? I sooooo need to lose weight. I am right at your starting point. Hubby and I want to start trying again for baby #5. (2 early miscarriges and 2 preterm births.) The doctors told me my weight has nothing to do with our losses but I figure being down at least under 200 pounds couldn't hurt either.

So if you don't mind could you share what you are eating and not eating?


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

trnubian said:


> That is absoluetly awesome! I am sooo happy for you. You are so strong to be doing this. I bet you feel great!
> 
> Can I ask what your daily food intake is? What do you eat? I sooooo need to lose weight. I am right at your starting point. Hubby and I want to start trying again for baby #5. (2 early miscarriges and 2 preterm births.) The doctors told me my weight has nothing to do with our losses but I figure being down at least under 200 pounds couldn't hurt either.
> 
> So if you don't mind could you share what you are eating and not eating?


Ditto. My husband wants to loose a lot of weight and I would like to loose a little. I'm in the normal range but I feel so tired all the time and my hips and knees have been bugging me since my first baby, it would be nice to lose 20 pounds before trying for #4

Congrats on your progress. You did carry your weight well but OMG you look amazing in that last picture!


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Thanks guys :grin:. 

My daily food intake...well I am on a program called Take Shape For Life. Have you ever heard of Medifast? Take Shape For Life uses Medifast food to help you loose weight fast and safely while teaching you how to change your eating habits and replacing them with what they call Habits of Health. I eat 5 medifast meals and 1 L/G (lean and green) meal a day. A lean and green is like some chicken and a salad. But everything is structured so when you have your lean and green you can only have so much of a lean and so much of a green. Lean is your meat/protein and your green is like I said your veggies. 

Say you wanted chicken well you can have 7oz of chicken with a certain amount of greens (you get three portions) so three portions of Romaine lettuce is 4.98oz. Since chicken doesn't have a lot of fat in it you can have 1 fat so I put two tablespoons of Hidden Valley Lite Ranch dressing on my salad. I am not explaining this very well *laughs*. I am actually planning on becoming a health coach at the end of the month for this program. If either of you are more interested you can PM me and I could talk to you more about it.

Here is the TSFL website and I have it linked to the how does it work part of the website .
http://www.tsfl.com/how_it_works/index.jsp

Justine


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

GoldenWood Farm said:


> 2.5lbs this week . I had an AMAZING time riding and BOY did my butt and thighs HURT! I was in the saddle for over 2 hours but it was so stinking worth it . Here is one of the fellow I got to ride (a Halflinger named Merlin).


Woohoo! Good for you!!
Congrats on the weight loss and even more congrats for feeling good enough to do something you LOVE!!
You look so happy. 

Go you on the exercise!! It really makes a difference, especially when you do it long enough for the endorphins to kick in.

Enjoy the lessons! Riding is great for the abs, a wonderful confidence builder and just plain fun


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Justine!!! YOU WOULD BE SUCH A GREAT COACH!! Sorry to yell but really! I hope you go for it


----------



## trnubian (Mar 19, 2005)

Thanks for the link! I think you would be a great coach! I will PM you if I have some questions. Thanks!


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Thanks for the votes of confidence you guys :gaptooth:. I am pretty excited about it, I actually really had to pray about it because I was super scared. God told me yes it was something He wanted me to do, the reason I was scared is because I want to do it full time and quit my retail job.

I am following what God is asking me to do and hopefully with His provision in the next few months I will be making enough being a health coach that I can finally quit my retail job and fully concentrate on being a health coach and getting my small dairy off the ground. 

God opened my eyes this year that if I fully want to pursue my dreams with the herd I can't keep one foot at work because I will never fully be able to do the goats. At work they want me to go into management now (huge compliment) but they would rule my entire life. I wouldn't have a say in what store I worked at or anything plus the politics involved and it would mean I would have to give up the goats.

I feel like He placed this program in my life EXACTLY at the right time and has been working with me to give me the courage to fully trust in Him and step out on faith. I have dreamed about being able to work for myself and continue with the goats and this feels like God answering that dream/prayer.

Trnubian and Squeaky McMurdo if either of you gals are interested in trying out the program I would love to be your health coach. The nice thing about this program is you don't have to be in the same state as someone else to be their health coach . My health coach is the health coach for my best friend and her hubby who live all the way in Massachusetts.

Anyways that is my very long winded reply! I am super excited about all these doors God is opening for me. I am super excited to be getting my life back and my health. I feel like I am finally living and I can't wait to be to my goal weight and following all my passions.

Justine


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Okay so I weigh in tomorrow...but I wanted to share this before and after photo with you guys. The before photo is the day I started TSFL. My new photo was taken last night when I was dressed up for my cousin's wedding. I also am adding one I took today...


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Justine...you are beautiful!! You have an inner glow that just shines!  I love it that you love yourself enough to take care of yourself and know you are worth it. You are bringing your light to us all...thank you!


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Thank you Michelle . I lost 2.5lbs this week! I was surprised actually because with the week I had I thought maybe 1lb or 1 1/2lbs is all I would lose. I am not complaining .

You guys are one of my reasons I am keeping with this and trying so hard at it. Y'all are like a second family to me and I want to do y'all proud .

Justine


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Look at you!!
It looks like you're feeling great about yourself and I'm so happy for you! It had to feel good getting dressed up for the wedding. Congrats on your wonderful progress.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Great job! So, what's the total now?


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

80lbs now

Justine


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Incredible!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

That is incredible. That is how much my goat Flossie weighs. Just think...you had been carrying around Flossie all that time and now it's gone!  You must be floating! Great job!


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

3lbs this week .

Justine


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Woohoo!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

That is GREAT!!!!!


----------



## trnubian (Mar 19, 2005)

Awsome! You are doing so good. I am so proud of you. Is it any easier to stick to it now that you have been at it so long?


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

This is the first time I've seen this thread and I just wanted to say way to go! You look wonderful! 
When someone compared your 80 pound weight loss to one of their goats I about spit my water out laughing! But truly - carrying Flossie around before and now you aren't - that's an amazing way to look at it  
How are your knees feeling now?


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

I am sorry I never answered you back Cottagelife! My knees (my whole BODY) feels SO much better, I still have issues with my left knee but that is because of how my knee cap is. Trnubian it is a bit easier but working in a bakery can make it challenging sometimes. I am a BIG stress eater (or when I am bored) so I still am struggling/working with that. I am working on developing what the program calls Habits of Health and focusing on why I started doing this program and where I want to be. That helps me a lot but I still have days where I REALLY want that cookie or a piece of garlic bread.

I am down another 3lbs this week! That puts me at 174lbs now (86lbs gone) with only 24lbs to go before I hit goal. I can't BELIEVE it! I might push my goal down to 145lbs but I shall see how I feel at 150lbs. Thank you again everyone for the amazing support! I can't believe I have lost a Flossie already!

Justine


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

haha! Good job!! I am so proud of you...especially with all the stress you had this kidding season and you still managed to loose weight. That is amazing!!!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Woohoo...excellent once again!!!!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Tuesdays are my days for giving Replamin to the goats and getting a Justine update  It's funny because when I see your post I remember...oh yeah, replamin today. And if I see the tube of replamin I think...oh yeah we should be getting an update from Justine today LOL!! Funny how my mind works sometimes


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Haha that's funny Michelle . My dad informed me that I officially weigh less than him! That hasn't happened in like 10+yrs! I am proud of myself for not giving in during my rough kidding time. I was home alone and that coupled with everything going wrong I am surprised I stayed so strong.

I did have a LOT more pop than I should have :teehee:. I had bought a case of caffeinated pop and that was getting me through the LOOOOONG days and LOOOONG nights . Not the healthiest thing but I did make sure I drank all my water through out the day. Thankfully things have FINALLY settled down around the farm.

Justine


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

3lbs again this week! :gaptooth: I am at 171 lbs, 21 lbs more to go and 89lbs gone! I am now starting to get nervous! Loosing the weight it the easy part...keeping it off is the hard part .

Justine


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

woo-hoo! Don't get nervous...just take it one day at a time while keeping your focus on how great you look and feel!!!   You are doing awesome!!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Great news yet again! You are on a roll!!!


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

I only lost 1 1/2lbs this week . I know that is still a lot and I am very happy. I also know that I wasn't as careful this week making sure I got ALL my water in as well as a few other things so this week I am being STRICT with myself! I haven't fallen off plan I just was more lax than I should have been. Not this week!

Justine


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Well you didn't GAIN 1-1/2 lbs so we can still celebrate! :buds::buds::buds:
You are still doing great in my book!!!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

That is still excellent!!!!


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Thank you ladies! I admit I felt a bit depressed when I saw that and in the irrational part of my mind I felt I gained 1 1/2lbs! I am a weird one....

Justine


----------



## crazygoatgal (Jan 15, 2008)

This is the first time ive seen this thread and I am sooo excited for you. As someone who needs to lose about that much weight quickly, I am in awe of you and would love to talk to you more about this program you are on. I have to lose about fifty more pounds in order to be eligible for a lung transplant and time is not on my side. My hip must be replaced very soon and so i am not allowed to exercise at all and the high dose steroids have made me gain weight. But in just watching my carbs, sugars, and getting really sick I did manage to lose 15 pounds. But still have the fifty to be eligible. My breathing capacity is 24percent and we don't know how long it will be before it is too late for a transplant. If you get a chance and are comfortable I would love to talk to you about this. I think God put your story in front of me today for a reason. I dont have a computer so you would have to call me. Please don't feel obligated. we can just chat here if youre more comfortable with that. Take care and keep inspiring us. 802 272 5968 lynn


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Lynn I would love to talk with you about it! I will call you tomorrow if that is okay? Here is my cell as well #971-269-8824

Justine


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

4lbs this week :sing:. I am now down 95lbs! I have only 15 1/2lbs to go before I hit my goal weight which is CRAZY! I MIGHT try and push a bit past my goal weight but I am not 100% sure yet. I only weigh 165.5lbs right now which hasn't been possible since I was a young teen!

Justine


----------



## mahnah (May 29, 2012)

Congrats you have done an awesome job


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

4 lbs! :shocked: Holy cow! You are doing fantastic! I bet you feel just great 
:goodjob::goodjob::goodjob::goodjob::goodjob::goodjob::goodjob:


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

So I'm confused. are the kits just spices and stuff and you provide your own meat and veggies or what?


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

You buy all of your food for the month (medifast food) and then one meal a day you supply yourself (your meat and veggies). If you are interested in more info I can PM you .

Here is an updated picture of me with my cuddle buddy Bryce! He is my friend's son and I was over there tonight getting in some of my chubby cheek kisses and little boy cuddles .


----------



## CheerfulMom4 (May 21, 2008)

Wow, you are doing amazing! I read this thread this morning because I saw "Take Shape for Life" I have a friend who is a health coach for this program. She lost a lot of weight with it. 
Looks and feels amazing, quit a job she didn't like to be a health coach full time. Not sure how long it's been but I'm thinking about 3 years now.
You are rocking it too!!! Way to go!!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

That is a beautiful picture of you Justine!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I would like to tell my hubby about this program....can you drink beer on this diet?


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Woohoo!!! I continue to be amazed!


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

Yes, please do PM me. Hubby is balking about the $300+ a month for one person. I'm trying to convince him that it will be worth it


----------



## crazygoatgal (Jan 15, 2008)

OMG you are so beautiful girl. I loved talking to you the other night even with the time difference. I have been mulling over how to do a homemade version of that plan. I only lost one pound this week but that is with the high dose steroids too so I guess thats nothing to sneeze at. At this rate I could probably grow new lungs in a petrie dish by the time I am eligible for the new lung. Patience is not my greatest asset.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Michelle - First off THANK YOU for the wonderful complement . I couldn't believe what I looked like when I saw the picture. While on plan you can't have any alcohol but when you transition into maintenance you can drink again if you want .

Mammabooh - Thank you! I do too...I honestly never thought is possible in my wildest dreams to get this far.

Squeaky - I am PMing you now!

Lynn - Thank you so much for the wonderful complement and you are right 1lb is nothing to sneeze at! Honestly the best advise I can give you would be to like I said eat smaller meals throughout the day and try and cut out as much processes food/sugars as possible. Lots of veggies, proteins, healthy fats and fruits! Oh yes and lots of water .

Justine


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Sorry it took me so long to update today. I only lost 1/2lb this week :awh:. I honestly had a very very hard day emotionally. My mom and I went looking at paint for our kitchen and I started bawling while picking out paint, well not bawling but I did start crying . It wasn't because I only lost a 1/2lb that I started crying but that kind of set me off.

I have been having such a hard time with getting close to being to my goal weight. I am terrified of putting it all back on when I do transition. I am mad at myself because since kidding season I haven't been good about exercising (I don't go out and walk at all anymore). I still feel fat in areas on my body and I feel upset because I honestly thought I would look a bit different but there are so many areas on my body I still feel SOOO self conscious about (my belly and arms being two big ones). 

I have just been an emotional wreck all day to be honest. It has been building up for the past couple of months and boiled over today. I know I am getting healthier but inside I still feel so insecure about myself and if anything I feel MORE insecure since I lost weight because I thought I would look different (better?). I know a lot of this is a mental issue I need to deal with and I am looking good, but I see my body in the mirror and I want to start bawling. There are other things I am dealing with emotionally but I don't want to just word vomit everything out there.

So that is my wonderful update for the day. Sorry I am not very upbeat and cheery, I am still emotionally struggling right now . On a good note my mom and I found a beautiful cheery yellow that we are putting in the kitchen!

Justine


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

((((hugs))) It's hard Justine when we have expectations that seem so out of reach and some are impossible so then we have to resort to acceptance.. Not every day is going to be a cheery yellow day. I'm sending you tons of emotional healing energy! ~~~~~~~~~~~~> Be kind and gentle with yourself. You are doing great...you had a very difficult kidding season and I'm sure that along with other things are taking it's toll on you. And you didn't gain any weight and that is awesome!!!!! We all love you here no matter what. You are a good person with a huge heart. That's what counts! (((((more hugs))))


----------



## trnubian (Mar 19, 2005)

You are doing so good though! Don't give up. It must be hard going through that. Just try and think how much better you feel physically. Maybe instead of walking EVERYDAY you could walk 3 or 4 times a week. That way you are still doing it but also giving yourself some leway. Unfortuneately self confidence dosn't all come from what we look like. You are right, alot of this is something you will have to work through in your head. You were beautiful before and you are beautiful now.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Congrats on the weight loss!

I would imagine that your body is going to take some time to adjust to the smaller size. You are very young, so I'd think that your skin will tighten up eventually and that your muscles will firm up and be shapely once you have the time/desire to exercise regularly. It's just going to take a while. Believe me, I know it stinks!


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

I lost 2 1/2lbs this week . I apologize for my emotional post last week, I was just having a super off day. I am feeling MUCH better this week . I even sold three boys to an AWESOME pet home, I will have to post some photos their new mom sent me. The boys moms have been fussing since the kids left but when the gal sent me photos of the boys I started ound: because all three boys are stretched out in the sun sleeping. I guess they are not missing their moms too much :hysterical:.

As always thank you SO much for the great support! It helps me through on my hard days and days when I just want to give up. I am now in the home stretch...just 12 1/5lbs to go before I hit my goal, then the real work starts.

Justine


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Excellent! I have goosebumps!!!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow!! Good job! I am so glad you are feeling better this week.  NO apologizing needed silly. That is what we are here for. We support the good and the not as good. lol!! And being honest is only going to help you. 
(((((((((((hugs))))))))))
That is so funny that the boys are not missing their moms at all ...... too funny


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Today is an amazing day, today marks exactly 6 months since I started this crazy, incredible and amazing journey. I am down 3lbs this week putting me at 159.5lbs. That means in just 6 months I have gone from weighing 259.9lbs to just 159.5lbs and I have gone from being considered very obese to being a healthy weight with a healthy BMI index. I still have 9 1/2lbs to go before reaching my goal weight of 150lbs but I can't believe how close I am :grin:.

Thank you everyone for supporting me on this journey!

Justine


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Good for you Justine! That is just amazing and I bet you feel incredible!! I am so happy for you


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Woohoo woohoo woohoo!!!!! That is very cool!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Wow! I just stumbled upon this thread, and all I can say is, "YOU GO, JUSTINE!!!!"

God bless all your efforts! 

You have done an absolutely fantastic job. :goodjob:


----------



## Jenniferlynne13 (May 28, 2013)

I also just saw this thread...and read ALL 5 pages....

Either your story is crazy touching...or I'm overly hormonal...b/c I'm sitting here bawling for you...

I'm so happy for your success...so touched by the ups & downs...I know how hard this journey is...

You're progress was AMAZING....your status now is ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC....

You can do ANYTHING!! Once you hit your weight goal....don't worry about the weight coming back on....set a new goal!! something fun! or fitness related....When I quit smoking I put on A LOT of weight....my focus went from smoking to eating....then I had to get that in check...so i started off slowly by doing the Turbo Jam Fitness DVD....I only did the 20 minute one...two times a day...but it was *FUN* !!!....after a couple of weeks of that....I said...HMMMM I think I am going to try to run around my field.... (after 22 years of smoking, anything aerobic was NOT my cup-o-tea!!!) BUT I MADE IT.....and every day....I was determined to go a little further, and a little further....I eventually got up to 10 MILES in one RUN!!!....(i'm back down to 3 HA HA...but HEY....I can still do it!!!!) If your mind is focused on the goal, it won't be on food  If the goal is a good one....you can reap DUAL rewards....in the case of the running (which was really a slow jog) I was able to eat and drink what ever i wanted because my metabolism was in overdrive ...

Any Hoo...I digress....

YOU CAN REACH YOUR GOALS  
YOU CAN MAINTAIN YOUR GOALS!!! 
*YOU CAN DO ANYTHING YOU SET YOUR MIND TO~~*:bow:
(You've already proved this!!)

best wishes and best of luck ...~!
looking forward to more updates :goodjob:

PS...LOVED the picture of you with the little cutie pie....You looked GREAT!!!!


----------



## Goldenfarm (Sep 8, 2011)

WOW!!! This is just what I needed to see! I just started this on Monday! You did an amazing job! Congrats to you - What an inspiration, I hope to do this well!!


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Goldenfarm I am so excited for you! Today is the day you start and I can't wait to hear about how you will do on this :clap:.

I am SO excited you guys! I ordered my coaching kit last night (my AMAZING health coach who also happens to be a good friend bought it for me since I haven't had the money to do so) and I should be getting it by Friday. I am SO nervous for this new chapter of my life but oh so excited as well. I am mainly scared I won't get any clients! But I am trusting that this is truly a path that God wants me to take and that He will lead me and provide the way for me to move forward with it.

I am meeting with a fellow health coach (he is kind of like my "boss's" "boss") today and I am SUPER nervous! We are discussing where I would like to go with this and how to get there but I feel like a fish out of water because I haven't even gotten my coaching kit yet. Pray that my anxiety would calm down and I would feel peace about this meeting!

Justine


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

You have nothing to loose and all to gain by having this meeting! I think you would make a WONDERFUL coach. And who knows about clients...the right people will cross your path. Don't worry about that. Take deep breaths and know that you are a perfect child of God. You can't help but make a good impression. You did the work and the results are proof of that. You are going into this meeting with the upper hand because of your success. ((((hugs)))


----------



## Jenniferlynne13 (May 28, 2013)

Totally agree with minelson .....!~!!!!!


----------



## Goldenfarm (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for the support. I will admit... I was a bit overwhelmed with the idea of spending the $$. It took me a while of saving up... BUT I never do anything for myself so here it is  I read through all of the posts and it is so awesome to see how well you have done and the support you got! You will make a great coach... I may need your help!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Justine, how did the meeting go??


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Goldenfarm do you have a coach right now? If not I could be your health coach and I would LOVE to be your health coach and be along side you on your journey .

Minelson the meeting went AWESOME. I was super nervous but I am feeling a bit better now, I get my coaching kit tomorrow :happy2:. I have come to the tough decision to dry up most of my does though. I need to really focus on this for the next few months and if I am trying to get milk customers, work at Fred Meyers ANNND do this I will burn out and not do a good job. 

I think I am also selling off two of my milkers, Penny I have a doe kid out of and I was planning on getting one more kid out of a different buck from her and selling her next year. But feel like I can let her go to just a family for a milker this year and not worry about another doe kid since I have at least one from her. 

The other doe is Rhapsody who had SO many health issues this year, she also has that annoying nubian mouth (Nubian/LaMancha cross) as well as she is ALWAYS the one to get everyone out. She too was one I planned on getting a doe kid out of and selling next year but with all her issues this year and ALWAYS being the one to get everyone out I am just done with her. I would love to sell Penny and Rhaps to someone just for some nice family milkers. Rhapsody actually is quite a beautiful doe and has some wonderful genetics behind her (out of a Tempo buck) but I just am done with her.

I have some nice up and coming yearlings as well as I added my new doe Ziva to the herd this year. I would like to open up some spots for some doelings to be kept back next year so I think I am making a good decision to sell two does now.

As for my weigh in this week I lost 2lbs more . I am now at 157.5lbs and only have 7 1/5lbs before I hit my goal weight. I MIGHT go 5lbs more after that just so I have some wiggle room (it would put me then at 145lbs). But I shall see when I get down to my goal weight.

Justine


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Sounds like you are going a mile a minute! Lot's of good energy  and big decisions. Congrats on 2lb loss! Every week you have done so great


----------



## Goldenfarm (Sep 8, 2011)

Justine, No I just ordered my food off of the medifast website....It is a lot to learn  I need all the help I can get I will PM you and you can fill me in. Thanks!


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Yes please do PM me . 

Justine


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Weekly check in! I lost 3lbs this week :bouncy:. I am now down 105.4lbs with only 4 1/5lbs before I hit my goal weight...where did the time frigging go!!! To celebrate here is my official before/after photos side by side :grin:. I am now also officially a health coach . I honestly never thought over 6 months ago I would be here today...never in a million years.

Justine


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Holy smokes!!! Holy cow!!! That is amazing!! Pat your self on the back my dear...you are awesome and a great inspiration! I am so proud of you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goldenfarm (Sep 8, 2011)

YAY!!! And now you are my health coach!!! Great job Justine!!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Good heavens, Woman...that's an incredible transformation! If I'm not mistaken, you have not had a single week that you didn't lose at least 1/2 pound, correct? I have never heard of anyone else doing that. You look A M A Z I N G ! ! !


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I just want to say that I think you are beautiful in both pictures  But you must feel so much better eating and living more healthy.


----------



## Jenniferlynne13 (May 28, 2013)

*WOW....YOU LOOK AMAZING....~!
YOU'VE DONE SOOOO WELL~! 
CONGRATS~!!!!*
:clap:


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Thanks everyone . I lost 2lbs this week which puts me at just 2 1/2lbs away from my goal weight! I decided to go down to 145lbs so I actually have 8 1/2lbs to go but hey I am chugging away!

Mammabooh you are right, I haven't had one week where I haven't lost at least a 1/2lb or more. I honestly am rather shocked by that because I thought I would have at least one or two weeks where I didn't lose. But I just kept going! I am slowly gaining clients and like GoldenFarm said I am now her health coach (and SO proud of her!). 

Justine


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I LOVE Tuesdays!!! You are such an inspiration to me! You know what you want and NOTHING is stopping you!!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Woohoo...I think this thread will go down in HT history as the longest, most positive thread ever. Congrats again, Justine!


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh my goodness~! I have been watching this thread even before I joined and I am just ASTOUNDED! Great Job!!!!!!!!!!    Betty will give you a smile for all your hard work...


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Umm...it's Wednesday. We junkies need our Justine update.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Oh sorry guys! I got busy yesterday and totally forgot to check in. So my weigh in this week, I am down 2 1/2lbs more which puts me at......my original goal weight :nanner::nanner:. 

I am now down to 150lbs! But I decided a few weeks ago to go down to 145lbs so I figure in 3 weeks or so I will start going into transition. Which is SCARY as all get out for me! I am terrified of going into transition (which should take about 16 weeks total for me) and then being in maintenance. I am so scared my weight will go right back on and I won't be able to maintain and keep it off .

But I feel pretty dang good hitting my original goal weight :happy2:. That means I lost 110lbs in 7 months, which to me is just plain amazing. And you guys helped me so much! Cheering me on, holding me accountable and just being a shoulder for me to lean on when I had a bad day.

Justine


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

That is great Justine! Yay! I think the program must have a good maintenance plan so if you stick to it it should be fine.  You are really doing great!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Wonderful news again...congrats on all of your success!!!!


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

3lbs down this week :nanner:. Next week I should be at my new goal weight (145lbs) but no matter what I will be starting Transition which is where I start adding foods back in and upping my calories until I get to kind of where my body needs to be calorie wise and then I am in maintenance where the plan is to keep it off the rest of my life!

Justine


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Pretty soon you shall blow away in the wind! Another good week yay!!! What an excellent program, but wouldn't be without your strength and determination.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Okay....I lost only 1lb this week...I honestly was hoping to loose 2lbs to put me down to 145lbs. But I AM at 146lbs (114lbs lost :dance and I am starting week 1 of Transition. I am TERRIFIED! I get to add in 2 servings of whatever vegetable I choose and I will do that for a week then next week I add in fruit.

I am SO stinking scared to start this new part of my journey on this program. I am scared to see the scale go up even a smidge and I am pretty sure it will somewhat while my body readjusts over the next weeks/months and I figure out what is a good daily calorie intake for me.

I still plan on doing updates if that is okay with you guys, you are all my cheering squad and have helped me SO much during this long journey.

Justine


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Wow...I don't know how I missed your most recent post! Congrats on your additional loss. You will do wonderfully in this next phase!


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Hey Justine... old thread, I know. I was just curious as to how you were doing!


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

I thought it was a new thread  til I saw 17 pages.... Way to go Justine! I packed on about 30 pounds last year due to depression and various ills that kept me unable to walk (not to mention all the slippery clay I've fallen on). Don't have a scale but probably near 150 and I'm 5'4". As it warms up now I'm starting to get into the frame of mind to lose those pounds. Just when I've fallen in love with my Panasonic bread bakery. Its the second time in my life that I've gone over the limits of my own healthy feeling weight. Its easier to see the habits and triggers and appreciate how good it feels really, just to be at a healthy weight. Best wishes for everyone on this journey.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Hey guys . Well to be completely honest I slid back a bit. Okay more than a bit...I probably put on about 40lbs of what I lost. I know exactly what happened and how I got derailed. I am struggling with a bad bout of depression right now and food is my unhealthy way of coping. I was doing great (actually got down to 138lbs and stayed there for a while) but then I had surgery and got back up to 145-148lbs so I started running and lost weight and put on muscle. I ended up having my wisdom teeth pulled in November (RIGHT before Thanksgiving...shoot me now for that!) and THAT is what started the back sliding. Then the holidays came, my pup got sick with cancer and I lost him and it has been a down hill slide from there.

I am struggling to get back on track and go back on 5 & 1 to get this weight off and start fresh over again. It is MUCH harder the second time around and I have been ashamed at the weight I put back on. But I want to be honest with you ladies .

So I plan on in the next day or two getting back on the wagon so to speak. I am learning I have actual food issues beyond what I originally thought, it is a good thing I am seeing them now though . I want to be at a more comfy weight by the time kidding season starts so I better get cracking!

Justine


----------

